# Lyft TurboTax Webinar?



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm assuming every active Lyft driver got the text about the free webinar for drivers tomorrow. The attached link only took me to some really short TurboTax Youtube videos that have no mention of the actual webinar.

Google search doesn't bring up anything about it either.

Anybody with the 411 on it?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I'm guessing that is their YouTube page and they will have a live broadcast tomorrow where you can watch and type questions in hoping they get answered.


----------



## TNC-not-from-Tennessee (Nov 1, 2015)

Webinar was not live & started 4 minutes early, Lyft staff always seem to forget one important piece of info or confuse the word Driver for Rider ugg, but here it is:




title: 
*TurboTax + Lyft: Webinar to Maximize Lyft Driver Tax Deductions 1-15-19*
FLKeys: it was on Turbotax YT channel, I think the questions were pre-made.
Here2der was right.


----------

